# Hypothyroid and Goiter, referred for Surgery



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new here. I've been diagnosed with hypo for 12 years now. Throat has always kind of been swollen, right side more than left. After going for a check up back in April to check labs, I was ordered to have an ultrasound when the doctor felt my throat. She also said the right side looked a little more full than the left. After the ultrasound in mid May, I was referred to meet with an Endo doc this past Monday who looked at the ultrasound results (multinodular goiter) and my neck decided that surgery is the only option. I'm now in the waiting phase of being referred to a surgeon. I'm kinda of bombed out about it because I just had a surgery for something else in March and now I find out this. I'm coming here for support. I had a hard week dealing with this as I just met with the endo doc on Monday.

I do have a question though. What are you all that are experiencing hair loss and weight gain doing for this? I've put on some weight lately and it may have to do with the prior surgery I had as that was one of the side effects. Still though the hair loss has been a continuing issue for many many years now. It has not stopped and while I'm not ball, my hair is thin. Its falling out so much I'm reluctant to go to the hair salon and only end up going when I have to have something done that I can't do myself like color or trims. I've been on Synthroid for a while. I thought it was my iron that was causing it, but my iron has been fine for a while now, but the hair loss continues. Any advice would be well appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hairloss happens when your thyroid levels are unstable.

It will stop once you get regulated on thyroid replacement medications.

One bonus of taking out the thyroid is instant hypo - it's alot easier to dose replacement.

Be sure to ask for FT-4 and FT-3 labs to be run every time you have labs and always before making any dose adjustments


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, hair loss = hormone instability.

Re: weight gain. If you are started on meds at the proper level (google synthroid and weight for reasonable a starting pace based on weight alone), you shouldn't have much issue with weight.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Hello! I don't have experience with the symptoms you are having, and so can't advise. But I do have a multinodular goiter and have also just been referred to a surgeon. So, I just wanted to say "hello." I am just still learning about thyroid issues, so I don't have any advice to give, but I do wish you all the best with figuring out how to deal with the hair loss and weight gain. It's wonderful to have this forum where people with more knowledge can help.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

Sheliaflor,

I am just a step ahead of you. I have TT surgery scheduled for July 2nd. I am hopeful that once I get on the right dose & type of medication, the recent weight gain and hair loss will stop.

Let us know how the surgery consult goes.

Suzanna


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sheliaflor said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here. I've been diagnosed with hypo for 12 years now. Throat has always kind of been swollen, right side more than left. After going for a check up back in April to check labs, I was ordered to have an ultrasound when the doctor felt my throat. She also said the right side looked a little more full than the left. After the ultrasound in mid May, I was referred to meet with an Endo doc this past Monday who looked at the ultrasound results (multinodular goiter) and my neck decided that surgery is the only option. I'm now in the waiting phase of being referred to a surgeon. I'm kinda of bombed out about it because I just had a surgery for something else in March and now I find out this. I'm coming here for support. I had a hard week dealing with this as I just met with the endo doc on Monday.
> 
> I do have a question though. What are you all that are experiencing hair loss and weight gain doing for this? I've put on some weight lately and it may have to do with the prior surgery I had as that was one of the side effects. Still though the hair loss has been a continuing issue for many many years now. It has not stopped and while I'm not ball, my hair is thin. Its falling out so much I'm reluctant to go to the hair salon and only end up going when I have to have something done that I can't do myself like color or trims. I've been on Synthroid for a while. I thought it was my iron that was causing it, but my iron has been fine for a while now, but the hair loss continues. Any advice would be well appreciated. Thanks.












I am so sorry for all that you are going through. There are many here who have had the thyroid surgery and I am sure they will be helpful and supportive to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

For many years post TT I weighed 1 lb more than the day I had my TT.

I was 40 and am now approaching 50 - moderate diet , meaning I don't eat well 1/2 the time and have gained 7-8 lbs but have been able to lose. I believe that is because I am properly replaced for me.

If you go into your TT heavy and get on proper replacement - testing and dosing FT-4 and FT-3 you should be able to lose weight.

I find if my FT-3 is too low I cannot lose an ounce with diet modification and activity level increase.


----------



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the information and welcomes. I'll keep you all posted. Still waiting for the surgeon to call. Its been a week. I'm giving them until tomorrow and then I'm calling. I'd like to know how soon I have to have the surgery and whether or not the thyroid could be going down my into my chest as I've read can happen at times. I'm really scared about this, but my nerves have calmed down since finding this board and searching the internet for information.


----------

